# blue bird swap into a b13



## fineazzjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

Im tryin to find a tech guide on swaping a blue bird sr20det in to my 91 sentra ser the engine is in but im not getting any spark somone help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

coooommmmpletely wrong forum. go to the sentra forum >> SR20 forum


edit: i did half the work: http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

but it will look nice :thumbup: thence the cosmetic section, duh!


----------

